# Floyd County!



## CoachEmUp (Oct 5, 2011)

For all those that hunt in/around Floyd. I'll be making a last minute run in to my spot Monday to check on a couple things, then getting out till gun season.

Anybody seeing a good amount of movement?


----------



## meherg (Oct 5, 2011)

hunted friday evening thru sunday morning only seen 4 does and 3 hogs no shot


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 6, 2011)

meherg said:


> hunted friday evening thru sunday morning only seen 4 does and 3 hogs no shot



hogs?


----------



## meherg (Oct 7, 2011)

yes hogs we have had them about 3 years now not many but a few
had two killed last year one went 360 and the other one went 230


----------



## WELLS8230 (Oct 20, 2011)

i'm going to berry college nov 2-6,hope to see movement then


----------



## castandblast (Oct 31, 2011)

my dad shot this 8pt yesterday morning. We had hogs on our property last year, but after we started shooting them they moved off. They don't like to get shot, wonder why? We ended up with 6 smaller pigs.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been seeing a lot of movement of small bucks, everytime i hunt i see the same 5 and 3 point but never together. Seen a good many scrapes popping up as well! Anyone else seeing anything?


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 2, 2011)

I've got acorns everywhere and haven't seen the first deer.  I think there's just too much food for them and there not having to look for food.


----------



## ssw (Nov 2, 2011)

*floyd*

seen one chasing over in big texas valley monday


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 7, 2011)

seeing plenty of deer. smaller bucks are chasing and bigger bucks are crusing. killed a 9 pt. saturday that field dressed 140lbs


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 8, 2011)

I hunt the west in of big Texas valley, and will be going in the morning.  Hope to start seeing some deer.


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 9, 2011)

Shot a nice 10 pointer this morning.  He came in with his nose up straight to the Tinks 69.  I've got pictures posted in the deer hunting forum under nice floyd county 10 pt


----------



## rutman (Nov 11, 2011)

Is there anybody who has a tracking dog in Floyd? I shot a good one with the bow and might be in need of a good dog. Thanks


----------



## rutman (Nov 11, 2011)

Turns out I didnt need a dog after all. He only ran about 100 yards. Called him in with a snort wheeze and a grunt. Came in on a string. I can't post picks with the iPhone on here, but he's a good 8 with 17 in spread.


----------



## CoachEmUp (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunted yesterday morning - SLOW where I was...and very few shots heard around. Maybe with the cold snap midweek it'll pick up?


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunted Floyd saturday am.
4 doe walked within 20' of me but I didnt shoot in hopes a buck would follow. He never did.


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 14, 2011)

Seeing lots of small bucks still and plenty of does, yet to see a buck chasing any of them...


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think between the moon phase and this warm weather a lot of chasin' is going on at night. Still have yet to see any chasing and ive seen plenty of does!


----------



## meherg (Nov 15, 2011)

cooker338 said:


> I think between the moon phase and this warm weather a lot of chasin' is going on at night. Still have yet to see any chasing and ive seen plenty of does!



agree we have killed 4 nice bucks the last two weeks and noone has seen any chasing just cruising leaving thursday morning for the weekend  everyone be safe and good luck


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally seen a young six point chasing this morning, first chasing ive seen. Should be good the rest of the week and weekend!


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure whats going on here... Seen an 8 point, 3 point, and spike yesterday afternoon. All came out together and ate in my foodplot together for about 30 mins. The 8 was pretty nice just needs a year.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 20, 2011)

cooker338 said:


> Not sure whats going on here... Seen an 8 point, 3 point, and spike yesterday afternoon. All came out together and ate in my foodplot together for about 30 mins. The 8 was pretty nice just needs a year.



im confused this year.  one day i saw a buck chasing five does and heard four different bucks grunting. the next week , i saw a couple does just feeding around then last weekend while i was in ohio hunting, my buddy killed a nice one chasing a doe(120 class 8 point with 18 inch inside spread) and i dont think anybody saw a deer at all on our club this weekend..... i dont know whats going on


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 23, 2011)

Confused as well, guess a lot of the ruttin went on during the full moon...


----------



## meherg (Nov 23, 2011)

my buddy hunted from last thursday till yesterday and didnt see a deer one


----------



## ssw (Nov 26, 2011)

*floyd*

What going on in floyd


----------



## Rabbit (Dec 9, 2011)

hos anyone had any luck on Rocky Mountain PFA?


----------



## rutman (Dec 9, 2011)

Rabbit said:


> hos anyone had any luck on Rocky Mountain PFA?



Been a few good ones shot over there this year. I hunt there pretty regular and it seems like the deer numbers are down from years past. Just don't see em like I used to.


----------



## Rabbit (Dec 10, 2011)

rutman said:


> Been a few good ones shot over there this year. I hunt there pretty regular and it seems like the deer numbers are down from years past. Just don't see em like I used to.


 
I agree.  I haven't seen but just a few this whole season there.

May go in the morning.


----------

